# Gold Coast Agent? Apartments for rent



## Angie DL (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi!
I'll be moving to Hong Kong in May to start working in Tuen Mun.
Does anyone have have advice on a good agent to help me find a nice apartment to rent there?

Thanks


----------

